# Help me identify this Ferragamo, please! The official thread



## Sez

Ok, so a couple of months ago I bought this beautiful Ferragamo bag  but I don't know what it's called  and I can't find it ANYWHERE online. It looks just like a Dama Hobo:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...750502&parentId=cat7800745&ECID=NMAPRLike.com

but it's black and smaller than this measures - mine is only 12in long. I know it's genuine as I got it from a Ferragamo outlet in Harrods, but I want to know what it is! Can anybody help?!


----------



## Sez

What no one?!


----------



## jburgh

I've been going over a lot of the previous threads and there are lots of ones where members ask for help with the identification of a nameless Ferragamo item.

This is the official thread to post your ID requests. Please post as many clear pictures as you can as well as the date and source of your pictures.  This may be of some help to those of us scratching our heads  .


----------



## jburgh

Does anyone know the name of this Ferragamo tote? And possibly what season it was from?







I'm sorry the pic is so small. It's the only one I could find. 

The only thing I know about the bag is that it's suede (or suede-like) material with double leather handles and leather "belt" towards the top of the bag with the ferragamo ring in the front. There are also a zippered pocket on the sides of the bag and zipper top.

Any help is appreciated!

TIA!!


----------



## lovingmybags

I'm no help at all...except only that I remember seeing a similar cream colored bag, in all leather


----------



## aznkat25

is it this?




It's listed as a [FONT=Verdana, Arial]Kerry Napa Satchel[/FONT]


----------



## lovingmybags

^Yeah, that's the bag I was thinking of!  Except the one in *jburgh*'s picture looks more like a satchel than a tote?  Hmmm


----------



## lovingmybags

Oooh, wait, could it be this?!  NM just calls it a Gancio Leather Satchel, available in cream and black.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000cat000141cat13030735cat13030746cat13030755


----------



## aznkat25

hmm I saw that, but the sides look like they kinda stick out too much... the problem with ferragamos is that they are so darned hard to identify because they come out with a ton of different styles every season!  Well except for the tried and true styles like Marisa


----------



## frenchiefan

Hi there - 

Can anyone name this bag?  I got it about a year ago (Spring 08).

Thanks!


----------



## lovingmybags

NM calls it the "Sartoria Ginger Satchel" (why ginger though I don't know)  Great bag!!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mCat=cat000000cat000141cat13030735cat13030741


----------



## doreenjoy

Love this bag! 







It looks nice and slouchy...usually Ferragamo bags have more structure.


----------



## frenchiefan

Great!  Thank you


----------



## Bichon Lover

This one is black patent and was bought May '08.  From pre fall '08 I think.  I never got the name of the bag.   I'm sure some smarty out there knows it   Thanks!


----------



## aznkat25

The style I believe is called Celtico.  Please do post yours in the reference thread in the reference subforum. You'd be the first! woot!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Here's a better pic.....I think it looks different than the Celtico?  As soon as I'm sure where to put it in the reference library I will.


----------



## Bichon Lover

aznkat25 said:


> The style I believe is called Celtico. Please do post yours in the reference thread in the reference subforum. You'd be the first! woot!


 

You're right,  I finally was able to find one on google that looks like mine   Thanks!


----------



## aznkat25

Google the style # on the inside tag, it'd probably be faster that way.  It looks just like the celtico except for those side straps.


----------



## Bichon Lover

Yah, I found a red patent one that had the extra straps.  I'm glad I have the one with extra straps, the others are a little plain for my taste   I put it in the reference library. Now that I have it out I have to leave it on the table to admire. LOL  It smells really good too *jburgh *


----------



## lovingmybags

Bichon Lover said:


> You're right, I finally was able to find one on google that looks like mine  Thanks!


 
I actually think Celtico is a slightly different style; yours is of the Luccheto collection, called the Katerina.  It looks very similar to Celtico, but then Ferragamo gives very similar products a whole bunch of names!  Someone once posted the red version here, very gorgeous!


----------



## aznkat25

hmm maybe we can change that picture reference thread to "Luccheto" collection instead of celtico


----------



## Bichon Lover

Aaagh, this is all too much work   I googled Lucchetto and found this

http://www.thisnext.com/item/FDED746B/FBECED25/Salvatore-Ferragamo-Gancio

So maybe that's what it is.  

*jburgh* could delete my Celtico post.......like she doesn't have enough to do ush:

Maybe it should be put in the Satchel thread?


----------



## lovingmybags

^Yes, the bag is from the Luccheto collection, but then again, it is really similar to the Celtico, so leaving it there the way it is probably okay.


----------



## Bichon Lover

We could confuse everybody and list it all over the place


----------



## jburgh

Bichon Lover said:


> We could confuse everybody and list it all over the place



All right, I'm making a Ferragamo 101 sticky so we could hash out the style names, meanings and share our information.


----------



## Bichon Lover

^^^^^^

So baby doll, where do you think I should stick my bag?


----------



## jburgh

Bichon Lover said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> So baby doll, where do you think I should stick my bag?



Ahhhh, keep it where it is!

So is Luchetto the Ferragamo word for shiny patent leather? Oh, *lovingmybags*, where are you?


----------



## lovingmybags

^Sorry, I fell asleep!  LOL  I just realized that I spelled the word with one less t, sorry!!!  The correct spelling would be Lucchetto, and in Italian it means "padlock", so I guess that makes sense!


----------



## mouseptrolix

Dear ladies, does anyone know how can I id this bag? Dont have a picture, but it was last fall in the Saks and Bloomies stores, it is a large black WOVEN leather bag. It is entirely woven in thick leather strands. Any idea what is the name of it?
Thanks!!


----------



## aznkat25

was it like this?
http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fashionphile/items/item.aspx?itemid=1217539


----------



## lovingmybags

^^Hmmm, all I can think of is the Gancio Increspi Satchel that is available in laguna or black, but you say it's completely woven?  

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...5830351&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&parentId=


----------



## lovingmybags

^^Oh!!!  That one looks closer


----------



## shmilyso

http://cgi.ebay.ph/SALVATORE-FERRAGAMO-LEATHER-SLING-BAG-AUTHENTIC_W0QQitemZ190304315103QQcmdZViewItemQQptZ LH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item190304315103&_trksid =p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A833|66%3A2|65%3A12|39 %3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A2|294%3A50

Thanks


----------



## lovingmybags

^Please post this in the authentication thread just a few threads below this one.  Thank you!


----------



## willaurason

Hi,

I got this bag as a Christmas gift at least 3 years ago. Its stamped Salvatore Ferragamo inside but I've only ever seen it once in a Tatler magazine feature of what was inside someone's wardrobe and their version was the exact bag but in a tiger print, not zebra.

I'm sorry the picture is REALLY bad, but can anyone help me with what it's called, what season it's from and maybe what the value of it is? 

Thanks.


----------



## jburgh

willaurason said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got this bag as a Christmas gift at least 3 years ago. Its stamped Salvatore Ferragamo inside but I've only ever seen it once in a Tatler magazine feature of what was inside someone's wardrobe and their version was the exact bag but in a tiger print, not zebra.
> 
> I'm sorry the picture is REALLY bad, but can anyone help me with what it's called, what season it's from and maybe what the value of it is?
> 
> Thanks.



Sorry - I cannot tell what that is.  Can you post some bigger and clearer pictures?


----------



## yellowmellow




----------



## jburgh

yellowmellow said:


>



I think the style is called Nilla.  Anyone else???


----------



## diamondusk

hi there, anyone knows what is this called? i heard from the sales girl that it's the spring/summer 09 series. TIA


----------



## Chessca25

this bag is beautiful- can't seem to find it anywhere- would anyone know where they might still have them?? recently saw it in woodbury outlets, but not sure if there might be somewhere else as well- thanks in advance!



doreenjoy said:


> Love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks nice and slouchy...usually Ferragamo bags have more structure.


----------



## texasvaligirl

Hi, I've never been fortunate enough to have designer bags until now.  Although I did find the two in question at estate sales.  One is new and one is vintage.  Can anyone give me info like style or collection (especially the red one)

The tag said style 21 0864/54
2A16947
Red Cam. cachemire
Tangerine Cam.cachemire


----------



## texasvaligirl

So sorry!  Feeling stupid today.


----------



## EustaceTilley

Chessca25 said:


> this bag is beautiful- can't seem to find it anywhere- would anyone know where they might still have them?? recently saw it in woodbury outlets, but not sure if there might be somewhere else as well- thanks in advance!



Definitely available at the Wrentham Outlet, at least as of this past weekend. Should be a touch over $500.


----------



## jburgh

diamondusk said:


> hi there, anyone knows what is this called? i heard from the sales girl that it's the spring/summer 09 series. TIA



I don;t know the name but I keep coming back to visit the picture...what a beautiful structured bag! Enjoy.


----------



## lovingmybags

jburgh said:


> I think the style is called Nilla. Anyone else???


 
Do they call the ostrich by another name?  I'm pretty sure the regular leather ones are called the Gancio Increspi Leather Satchel.


----------



## carsonemccabe

i found this black leather bag at a thrift store but can't find anything on the internet about it.  it's # is br211690 and it has a "little shoe" as the clasp that keeps the purse flap closed.  HELP please!  thanks


----------



## sunflower808

I bought this black patent leather bag in Bangkok 2 days ago and forgot to ask the name of the model. The label on the inside is AU-21 A947. I googled this and only found one listing on a Japanese site. I can't read Japanese. Would anyone please identify the model for me? Thanks!

http://www.rakuten.co.jp/casablanca/1807394/1894609/#1499061


----------



## jburgh

diamondusk said:


> hi there, anyone knows what is this called? i heard from the sales girl that it's the spring/summer 09 series. TIA



OK, I asked my San Francisco SA and he said this bag was only available in the Asian market.  That is all the info I can get.


----------



## jfzmwz

I'm searching for this wallet - black with the icon closure. does anyone know the exact product code/name for this item, or seen it on sale recently? thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Salvatore-F...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50


----------



## hanana

I'm considering buying this bag (my first Ferragamo!) and was wondering if anyone could identify it for me.  Thank you!


----------



## slip

Some time ago, I've drew and uploaded a picture of a bag that I used to own but did not know the style name. Now I've finally managed to get one pic on the net.

???? 21-2426 ??? Ferragamo

Pls help me identify the name and I so regretted selling it off that I'm on a hunt for it now.


----------



## ~Karen~

Can someone help me identify a purse.  My mom saw it at Saks yesterday and I forgot to ask the name of it, it looks extremely similar to http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0149cat000199cat13970835cat13550744cat7800745

But, it was black patent.  I wonder if I called her she would remember which purse it was.  TIA!


----------



## dhampir2005

If it is similar in style to that it could just be the Marisa in a patent. They have made it in different colors and variations every season.


----------



## ~Karen~

I keep seeing where either it was Saks or Nordies where they will have a sale on Ferragamos.  How often does this happen?


----------



## dhampir2005

It happens about once or twice a year normally in the summer. This happens at Saks (Neimans will put some random fendi spy bags and higher end juicy's on sale) The Neiman spy bags are normally non classics and are the smaller versions. Saks will put a variety of designer bags on sale. It's best to stop by during the pre-sale and put them on hold. They are based on a first come first serve basis and it is better to go to a store if possible rather than ordering online. I have noticed the online ferragamos tend to be the "ugly" weird ones. I got a black marisa at one of these saks sales for only $600.


----------



## lisachen08

HI! i'm desperate!! i can't find the name or a picture of this bag anyways.. has anyone seen the movie confessions of a shopaholic??? it's a a beautiful green shoulder bag square shaped and thin... with a thick metal chain similar to the marc jacobs stam bag chains.. isla fisher never wore it in the movie.. but she was holding it towards the end of the movie when she's sitting in the office talking to her debt collection with a bunch of pennies everywhere. 

does anyone know what bag i'm referring too??? please help!


----------



## wsgylg

It's a big bag, could anyone pls help me recognize this Ferragamo bag?
Thank you very much!











It's a big bag, could anyone pls tell me its name and year?
Thank you very much!











no one has seen it before?...


----------



## queen.asli

all your posts are about this bag !!!! , please be patient - look back in http://forum.purseblog.com/ferragamo/ forum for answer. 

please note the PF does not allow duplicate threads.


----------



## wsgylg

sorry...  i have just registered in this forum i won't do that anymore :shame:


----------



## jburgh

*wsgylg* - Sorry, we a re a low traffic forum.  The name of this bag is called the Marianna.  It has been made for a few seasons. I believe the name of that color could be Mercurio. I do not know the season.  Anyone else want to chime in?


----------



## wsgylg

thanks very much, jburgh it's really nice of you


----------



## astone702

Hi Ladies,  Can you direct me to the correct forum to authenticate a Ferragamo bag?  I posted a couple of times in what I thought was the correct thread with no response, and I don't want to duplicate my posts.

I appreciate all that you do.  TIA


----------



## jburgh

Sorry, this is a low traffic forum, with no regular authenticators.  Asking for authentication in several different threads will not change this....jburgh


----------



## astone702

jburgh said:


> Sorry, this is a low traffic forum, with no regular authenticators. Asking for authentication in several different threads will not change this....jburgh


 
That's why I asked, as I didn't want to leave messages in other threads.  I'm terribly sorry, I'm just unsure as to which thread to go into for an answer.  So sorry if I've offended anyone.  It's sometimes a little confusing for the ones who are relatively new to your website.  I must say it is an asset to handbag lover's community!


----------



## jburgh

astone702 said:


> That's why I asked, as I didn't want to leave messages in other threads.  I'm terribly sorry, I'm just unsure as to which thread to go into for an answer.  So sorry if I've offended anyone.  It's sometimes a little confusing for the ones who are relatively new to your website.  I must say it is an asset to handbag lover's community!



If anyone can authenticate it, you will see the answer on the auth thread. This is why I unstuck the thread.


----------



## mandels21

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360189215737&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT








*please post your request here, and remember to use the correct format, thank you: http://forum.purseblog.com/ferragam...-1-please-use-correct-format-post-453399.html*


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

http://kimkardashianweb.com/gallery/albums/candids/2009/0213/005.jpg

http://kimkardashianweb.com/gallery/albums/candids/2009/0213/008.JPG


Absolutely love this bag, which Ferragamo is it?


----------



## mo.space

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Salvatore-Fe...ewItemQQptZAU_Women_Shoes?hash=item20adabf3b6

authentic? 

*please post your request here, and remember to use the correct format, thank you: http://forum.purseblog.com/ferragam...-1-please-use-correct-format-post-453399.html*


----------



## Helsbels

Hi! This is my one and only Ferragamo. My husband bought it from Singapore airport in Dec 07. Sorry about the picture quality but it was easiest to take it with my blackberry. The colour is really vivid pinkish purple really. 

So is there anyone who'd know what model this one is?


----------



## jemk927

I just got these last week at the sample sale in Secaucus ... I posted in the general forum but wanted to put the bags here as a reference just in case anyone else had something similar.  I was hoping someone might know what the orange bag was called and what season it is from.  

I know the dark green is a Marisa - not sure if there are several size Marisa's - this one is about 18" wide and has nickel or brass hardware instead of the silver I see on alot of the Marisa's.  I have no idea what the leather is ... I am assuming it is embossed?  It is very lightweight and thin feeling. Any ideas?

Marisa:

















Orange bag:


----------



## JNH14

I bought this bag, but I don't know what it's called.  On Styledrops and on Jomashop it was called the Espresso Nilla bag...both are sold out now.  Any ideas which collection this came from and how you take care of this leather?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## doreenjoy

Helsbels said:


> Hi! This is my one and only Ferragamo. My husband bought it from Singapore airport in Dec 07. Sorry about the picture quality but it was easiest to take it with my blackberry. The colour is really vivid pinkish purple really.
> 
> So is there anyone who'd know what model this one is?


 

A lot of Ferragamo bags have no official name, and I think this is one. It's gorgeous though. What a nice husband you have!


----------



## jburgh

JNH14 said:


> I bought this bag, but I don't know what it's called.  On Styledrops and on Jomashop it was called the Espresso Nilla bag...both are sold out now.  Any ideas which collection this came from and how you take care of this leather?
> Thanks for your help!



Yes - The Nilla is from S/S 2009. Several of the bags had the little leather covered gancio dangle.


----------



## JNH14

jburgh said:


> Yes - The Nilla is from S/S 2009. Several of the bags had the little leather covered gancio dangle.


 

Thanks so much for letting me know.  ON another note-how should I treat this bag?  Can I waterproof it or use leather Appleguard on it?  My card says it's sensitive to humidity and water.  TIA for your help!


----------



## eternalized

Hello everyone!

This past summer, my friend had this ferragamo purse that I loved!! But I can't find it anywhere on the internet and I have no idea what its called or the style. Here is the picture:
http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/9735/imag0260.jpg
it also had a really long handle..so she wore it kind of like a messenger bag too...

 Sorry for the poor quality and thank you in advance :]


----------



## Helsbels

*Doreenjoy*, thanks v much for your reply! It's a lovely bag but the colour is bit difficult to match with outfits. (not that I'm ungrateful!! )

*Jemk927 *- I can't help you but just thought to say that the orange bag is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## beegoh

photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs124.snc3/17135_257014987654_721447654_3417199_125102_n.jpg

photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs244.ash1/17135_257015002654_721447654_3417201_4503051_n.jpg

anyone know what is the name of these bag call??

my hubby bought from thailand  for me.


----------



## BunnyRoca

Hello all! This is my first post in the Ferragamo subforum. I got this just vintage beauty just tonight on Etsy  It reminds me of the Ferragamo bow headbands that my mom and my aunt used to be obsessed with in the early 90s. Would someone please tell me it's name? Thanks!


----------



## pinklipgloss33

I can't see the pictures.


----------



## bextasy

I can't either... Hi PinkL do you want some?


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Bex!!


----------



## jburgh

BunnyRoca said:


> Hello all! This is my first post in the Ferragamo subforum. I got this just vintage beauty just tonight on Etsy  It reminds me of the Ferragamo bow headbands that my mom and my aunt used to be obsessed with in the early 90s. Would someone please tell me it's name? Thanks!



I can see the picture but do not know this bag.  Can you take it to a boutique and ask?


----------



## orejitagirl

Hi, I just bought this at my local flea mkt, just wondering if anyone here knew the style, etc. I got it at a steal for $2.00 dls...it is a suede grape purple color, and the beads on the strap are like new. The inside is a nice and soft buttery black leather. Thanks in advance.....


----------



## Mininana

Please help!! I'd love to know what my bag is called


----------



## jburgh

orejitagirl said:


> Hi, I just bought this at my local flea mkt, just wondering if anyone here knew the style, etc. I got it at a steal for $2.00 dls...it is a suede grape purple color, and the beads on the strap are like new. The inside is a nice and soft buttery black leather. Thanks in advance.....



I am not familiar with that one...anyone else?


----------



## jburgh

Mininana said:


> Please help!! I'd love to know what my bag is called



Please post a close up picture of the bag, I cannot tell from that far away. Thank you.


----------



## Mininana

oops sorry!! I have better pics and a pic of model number but NOT a name


----------



## jenniekay

hi everyone, I bought this ferragamo at a consignment boutique and was wondering if anyone know the name, age or anything else about this bag...thanks so much!


----------



## worry1234

anyone know the price level for this Marisa using ostrich leg leather. Style no. au21 7313


----------



## jburgh

worry1234 said:


> anyone know the price level for this Marisa using ostrich leg leather. Style no. au21 7313
> 
> View attachment 1017043
> 
> View attachment 1017046
> 
> View attachment 1017044
> 
> View attachment 1017045



I've never seen Ostrich leather without the pores.  You may need to take that to a Ferragamo boutique to ask about it.

edit: I believe the color, Mercury, was from S/S 2009.


----------



## EustaceTilley

worry1234 said:


> anyone know the price level for this Marisa using ostrich leg leather. Style no. au21 7313
> 
> View attachment 1017043
> 
> View attachment 1017046
> 
> View attachment 1017044
> 
> View attachment 1017045



That looks like the blush color, which was from F/W 08/09. Pretty sure it retailed for around $3600. You should be able to find it in some of the outlets (not sure if my store still has it) for slightly over $1000.


----------



## EustaceTilley

Actually, on second look, that looks more like the Margherita (Marisa's smaller sibling). So the retail would be slightly less.


----------



## worry1234

EustaceTilley said:


> Actually, on second look, that looks more like the Margherita (Marisa's smaller sibling). So the retail would be slightly less.


 
================================
yes, it's blush color. Thank you very much for your info.


----------



## worry1234

jburgh said:


> I've never seen Ostrich leather without the pores. You may need to take that to a Ferragamo boutique to ask about it.
> 
> edit: I believe the color, Mercury, was from S/S 2009.


 
=========================================
It's ostrich leg leather. There's no pores on their legs. 
Anyway, THX a lot.


----------



## lvpiggy

hi ladies!

anyone know what this style is called? it's a tiny little bag, almost small enough to be an evening bag. came with a detachable matching leather shoulder strap, and i bought it in rome in summer 2005:







another one - this one was purchased in winter 2003/2004 i believe, in NYC at the SoHo boutique


----------



## jburgh

worry1234 said:


> =========================================
> It's ostrich leg leather. There's no pores on their legs.
> Anyway, THX a lot.



Whoops, that is right...ush:


----------



## socalgal123

Hi,

Can anyone help me ID this bag? I've never seen anything like this...I'm drawn to it but am not sure of the authenticity. Also, doesn't it seem like there should be another strap for the rings on the side?  Any info would be much appreciated.

Item #: 370344035654
Item description: Salvatore Ferragamo Carmel Leather Hobo Handbag


Thanks!


----------



## jburgh

socalgal123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone help me ID this bag? I've never seen anything like this...I'm drawn to it but am not sure of the authenticity. Also, doesn't it seem like there should be another strap for the rings on the side?  Any info would be much appreciated.
> 
> Item #: 370344035654
> Item description: Salvatore Ferragamo Carmel Leather Hobo Handbag
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Can't help with the name, but I have doubts about authenticity.  The imprint tag looks dodgy to me.


----------



## testarossa

I got this one on HauteLook, where they called it the Natalina.  Googling around, I found very few references to a Natalina bag by Ferragamo.  What I did find was generally in Japanese.  Is this bag known by another name?  Was it ever sold at US retail stores?  The card it came with says VENERE NAPPA KID.


----------



## deekai

I recently got two Ferragamo bags through an estate.  I have no doubt  they are authentic, but don't know their names or ages.  

The first one is a combination of leather and heavy canvas(?)  The label  numbers are: BW-21 1850

The second one is woven grosgrain  with plastic (?) handles.  The label  numbers are: DO-21 0287

TIA for the help.


----------



## gkgreen49

please help me identify this ferragamo!

thank you!


----------



## EustaceTilley

gkgreen49 said:


> please help me identify this ferragamo!
> 
> thank you!



That style is called Nicoletta.


----------



## gkgreen49

EustaceTilley said:


> That style is called Nicoletta.


 

Oh my goodness! Thank you!


----------



## momo43

does anyone know what this style is called? what season it came from? TIA!


----------



## EustaceTilley

momo43 said:


> does anyone know what this style is called? what season it came from? TIA!



The smaller one should be "Amaltea," can't remember the name of the larger one, but it's "Selena" or something like it. They're from either FW07 into 08 or SS08.


----------



## momo43

EustaceTilley said:


> The smaller one should be "Amaltea," can't remember the name of the larger one, but it's "Selena" or something like it. They're from either FW07 into 08 or SS08.


 
Thanks so much!


----------



## deekai

deekai said:


> I recently got two Ferragamo bags through an estate.  I have no doubt  they are authentic, but don't know their names or ages.
> 
> The first one is a combination of leather and heavy canvas(?)  The label  numbers are: BW-21 1850
> 
> The second one is woven grosgrain  with plastic (?) handles.  The label  numbers are: DO-21 0287
> 
> TIA for the help.



Is there no one who can identify these..........*please*


----------



## jburgh

deekai said:


> Is there no one who can identify these..........*please*



I'm sorry *deekai*, I've never seen bags like this. I'm sure if someone has the information, they would speak up.


----------



## deekai

Thank you, must be older than I thought.


----------



## EustaceTilley

deekai said:


> I recently got two Ferragamo bags through an estate.  I have no doubt  they are authentic, but don't know their names or ages.
> 
> The first one is a combination of leather and heavy canvas(?)  The label  numbers are: BW-21 1850
> 
> The second one is woven grosgrain  with plastic (?) handles.  The label  numbers are: DO-21 0287
> 
> TIA for the help.



Not really sure of the age, but many of the older bags did not have names with which to identify them. I can check and see if those style numbers correspond to any names, but I'm pretty sure that they won't.


----------



## focaccia

Hi, I found this bag on ebay but can someone help me identify this bag? TIA

Authentic Ferragamo large bag RSP $1380 Beautiful!
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170464579857&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## EustaceTilley

focaccia said:


> Hi, I found this bag on ebay but can someone help me identify this bag? TIA
> 
> Authentic Ferragamo large bag RSP $1380 Beautiful!
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170464579857&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT



Name should be Ava.


----------



## focaccia

EustaceTilley said:


> Name should be Ava.


 
thanks!


----------



## ko0302

I'm trying to buy this wallet for a present but not sure it is authentic or not. 

Thx guys. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Salva...QQptZWallet?hash=item2306508cb9#ht_500wt_1182

*Please post this in the Authenticate this Ferragamo thread, using the format as outlined in post #1. Thank you*


----------



## *k.a.t.e*

Can anyone help me with this? I know absolutely nothing about Ferragamo bags but I found this today in a charity shop for £1, I don't know anything about it (even if it's real or not?) but for £1 I wasn't about to leave it behind! Sorry for the terrible iphone pictures!


----------



## spacecookies

Hi everyone!
Can anyone plz help me find out what this bag is called?
My dad got this bag for my mum from a Ferragamo boutique in Germany, in May or June 2002. 

The label number is DV-21 2327.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## drifter

Hi there, can someone identify these 2 bags for me?  Thanks in advance!
http://attic-house.com/ferragamo-black-leather-handbag-with-gold-buttons-p-411.html
http://attic-house.com/ferragamo-black-shouider-p-452.html


----------



## *k.a.t.e*

*k.a.t.e* said:


> Can anyone help me with this? I know absolutely nothing about Ferragamo bags but I found this today in a charity shop for £1, I don't know anything about it (even if it's real or not?) but for £1 I wasn't about to leave it behind! Sorry for the terrible iphone pictures!



Does no one know?


----------



## doreenjoy

*k.a.t.e* said:


> Does no one know?


 
It's hard to tell from the photos, but if you like the bag and it looks well made, it certainly is a bargain. 

Many Ferragamo bags don't have specific names. IME it's only recently that they've given the bags names.


----------



## doreenjoy

spacecookies said:


> Hi everyone!
> Can anyone plz help me find out what this bag is called?
> My dad got this bag for my mum from a Ferragamo boutique in Germany, in May or June 2002.
> 
> The label number is DV-21 2327.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 

I think I've heard this called the "Gancio-handled tote." A lot of Ferragamo names aren't all that specific.


----------



## No Cute

I walked the boutique yesterday and saw the most amazing shoulder bag...clutch size with Marisa shape.  Retail 790.  What is the name?  I can't find it online.  Any ideas?


----------



## doreenjoy

No Cute said:


> I walked the boutique yesterday and saw the most amazing shoulder bag...clutch size with Marisa shape. Retail 790. What is the name? I can't find it online. Any ideas?


 
It could be the Margherita. Check this thread for some pics comparing it to the Marisa.

http://forum.purseblog.com/ferragamo/post-your-ferragamo-modeling-pictures-here-453406.html


----------



## No Cute

Thanks, Doreen.  That's not it, but wow that is lovely.  The one I saw was very small, like a Lauren Merkin clutch size but with flat shoulder strap and little (maybe no) highly visible hardware. I'm still looking.


----------



## Nikuska

Hi there, I bought this Salvatore Ferragamo bag, can you help me with name and authenticity?


----------



## Nikuska

showmesteals said:


> That is part of the Fiera collection, and I would imagine it was spring 06 or 07.  It looks authentic from the tag and hardware.



Thank you very much 


*Please post all authentication requests in the authentication thread. FYI, I am not convinced this is authentic. Thank you.*


----------



## Vicky260

Why do some people call the Classic Ferragamo bag a "Kelly" bag? Isn't there a big difference or have I not caught up with this trend yet?


----------



## jburgh

Vicky260 said:


> Why do some people call the Classic Ferragamo bag a "Kelly" bag? Isn't there a big difference or have I not caught up with this trend yet?



The bag is very Kelly inspired, that is why.  If you love the Hermes Kelly, the Ferragamo is a wonderful bag to have at 25% of the price.


----------



## x3nezz

hi everyone, i was on ebay and i  stumbled upon these shoes...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Salvatore-Ferra...men_s_Shoes&vti=US+Size	7&hash=item6d6e73257b

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ferragamo-Leath...men_s_Shoes&vti=US+Size	7&hash=item68c698d70f

which seem a bit suspicious. is someone willing to authenticate these? thanks!

*This is not the authentication thread, please post there, thank you.*


----------



## EustaceTilley

x3nezz said:


> hi everyone, i was on ebay and i  stumbled upon these shoes...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Salvatore-Ferra...men_s_Shoes&vti=US+Size	7&hash=item6d6e73257b
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Ferragamo-Leath...men_s_Shoes&vti=US+Size	7&hash=item68c698d70f
> 
> which seem a bit suspicious. is someone willing to authenticate these? thanks!



Very fake.


----------



## jaz_o

Hi, could you please help me authenticate this handbag that I recently bought on ebay?  Thanks!  

*Item:* AUTHENTIC Salvatore Ferragamo SHOULDER BAG NR
*Item Number:* 180538974466
*Seller:* big-maburu
*Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180538974466&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

*This is not the authentication thread, please post there, thank you.*


----------



## purse.junkie

Can someone please tell me what collection this bag is from and what style year? I bought this at Nordstrom Rack this week and got a GREAT deal on it.


----------



## kinga914

I can't find the name of this bag anywhere or even a picture online. Does anyone know this bag? 

Pictures are on this website: 
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2201402&id=26106707&l=3176e5b3fe

The inside tag reads : FG 21 6826


*Please attach pictures directly to the Purse Forum or use an approved image hosting site like imageshack, picasaweb, etc and we will take a look, thank you.*


----------



## doreenjoy

purse.junkie said:


> Can someone please tell me what collection this bag is from and what style year? I bought this at Nordstrom Rack this week and got a GREAT deal on it.


 

I'm not positive what year, but I saw this bag in the Ferragamo boutieques within the last two or three years.


----------



## purse.junkie

doreenjoy said:


> I'm not positive what year, but I saw this bag in the Ferragamo boutieques within the last two or three years.



Thanks doreenjoy!


----------



## blesscoco

please help me to authenticate this vintage bag..thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-SALVAT...#ht_3854wt_913

*Please post in the authenticate thread, as well as follow the format required, thank you.*


----------



## DeliciousKiwi

Hello Ferragamo lovers!!! 

Could you guys identify this Ferragamo purse? Style name? Year? 

It looks very classy! Thanks!


----------



## DeliciousKiwi

Please help me identify the style, year, etc. of this bag. Thanks.


----------



## Ranag

Hi gals

I tried searching the reference library, but I honestly did not even know where to start with this bag as far as it's style.

I got it at the Ferragamo outlet at Cabazon in 2007 (and I still have not used it yet!), and I have always wondered what the proper name is.

I do have the style number from the tag (didn't know if it was okay to post that here).  

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## calzz

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone knew much about vintage Ferragamo bags and if they could ID or give any additional info on this one. It was bought by a relative 20 years ago and was given to me about 1 year ago. 

I think it's lizard and lamb skin, but I'm not totally sure.


----------



## incoralblue

Ranag said:


> Hi gals
> 
> I tried searching the reference library, but I honestly did not even know where to start with this bag as far as it's style.
> 
> I got it at the Ferragamo outlet at Cabazon in 2007 (and I still have not used it yet!), and I have always wondered what the proper name is.
> 
> I do have the style number from the tag (didn't know if it was okay to post that here).
> 
> Any help would be appreciated



This bag was sold at the store I worked for while I was employed by Ferragamo. It's part of the "Intrecciato" collection from the Fall/Winter 2006 collection.


----------



## incoralblue

kinga914 said:


> I can't find the name of this bag anywhere or even a picture online. Does anyone know this bag?
> 
> Pictures are on this website:
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2201402&id=26106707&l=3176e5b3fe
> 
> The inside tag reads : FG 21 6826
> 
> 
> *Please attach pictures directly to the Purse Forum or use an approved image hosting site like imageshack, picasaweb, etc and we will take a look, thank you.*



This bag was sold (if I recall correctly) during the Fall/Winter 2006 collection. I can't recall the name, I know one of the bags from that group was called "Isabella" - though I think it's the bigger sister of the bag you are asking about.


----------



## Ranag

incoralblue said:


> This bag was sold at the store I worked for while I was employed by Ferragamo. It's part of the "Intrecciato" collection from the Fall/Winter 2006 collection.


 
Thank you!


----------



## SpringShower

name and price of this bag: style 21 A364

Thanks.


----------



## laureenthemean

Does anyone know the name of this shoe?  TIA!


----------



## jburgh

laureenthemean said:


> Does anyone know the name of this shoe?  TIA!



Hi - do you have any idea what year or season your shoe belongs to?  I have not seen that one, but can do some research if we could narrow down the year.


----------



## jburgh

SpringShower said:


> name and price of this bag: style 21 A364
> 
> Thanks.



Still not having any luck with this one.  Are you sure it is authentic? I have seen this style on Chinese counterfeit sites.


----------



## laureenthemean

jburgh said:


> Hi - do you have any idea what year or season your shoe belongs to?  I have not seen that one, but can do some research if we could narrow down the year.



I am not sure, but it's on the website right now so I assume F/W of this year?
Here is the link:
http://www.ferragamo.com/webapp/wcs...551#/product/27665/6148914691233334053/443008


----------



## innercloset

Hello ladies, have your seen this pair of shoe before?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## jburgh

laureenthemean said:


> I am not sure, but it's on the website right now so I assume F/W of this year?
> Here is the link:
> http://www.ferragamo.com/webapp/wcs...551#/product/27665/6148914691233334053/443008



I do not know the style name.  I'll be at Ferragamo on Friday, perhaps I will see it there.  The website just tells us the style number.


----------



## laureenthemean

jburgh said:


> I do not know the style name.  I'll be at Ferragamo on Friday, perhaps I will see it there.  The website just tells us the style number.



Thanks, I'd appreciate it!  They're adorable.


----------



## jburgh

laureenthemean said:


> Does anyone know the name of this shoe?  TIA!



I visited the boutique today and looked at your shoe. The name of the shoe is *Fata*, and it looks so much prettier in person.  The skin is so soft.  I saw it in the taupey-grey and in black.


----------



## latennisgirl

I would like to have this wallet authenticated please.

Item #160513182446
seller - bebemelody
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Salva...446?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item255f54caee

Authentic Salvatore Ferragamo Black Silver Trim Wallet

Thank you very much.

LATG

*This is the identification thread.  Please repost in the Authentication thread.  Thank you.*


----------



## Lola_Loves_Bags

I just bought this bag from Bloomies (my first ferragamo!) the Sat after Thanksgiving ($387.09 from $790 -- I was shocked it survived Black Friday, but the SP told me she had found it that morning) but have practically no info about it.  I'd love to know what type of leather, whether it has an official name, etc.

Here's the info from the tag in case its at all helpful:

UPC 08017578378815
DEPT 54
CLASS 61
VENDOR 815
STYLE 4142

THANK YOU!


----------



## MalaysiaLubang

it is very hard to identify the real products , may be you can post more internal photo !


----------



## lesparkley

http://cgi.ebay.com/SALVATORE-FERRA..._WH_Handbags&hash=item27b76f0a97#ht_500wt_898

Anyone know the *style name* of this bag?


----------



## lesparkley

^ never mind.  found it.  it's the nuvola satchel, in case anyone's interested.  =]


----------



## sillygooose

Hi ladies 

Please help me ID this bag! Thanks!!


----------



## la artista

Just found this today at a thrift store in New Mexico. leather is in good condition. Hardware all has the Ferragamo logo on it. When I searched for the serial number online, another bag which is the exact same style came up as a result. It was, however, a different color. Can anyone authenticate this for me? Many thanks, Cassandra 


Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Gancini Embossed Leather Bag
Listing number: N/A
Seller name or ID: Found at thrift Shop. $US 4.00
Working Link: none
Comments:


----------



## la artista

Or can you advise me on any info for the above post? I am looking for a name, style, etc. Any info would prove useful. Thanks!


----------



## jburgh

la artista said:


> Or can you advise me on any info for the above post? I am looking for a name, style, etc. Any info would prove useful. Thanks!



Sorry, I am not familiar with this style.  Unfortunately this is a very low traffic forum.


----------



## la artista

Thanks for responding anyways. Hopefully someone will come along...


----------



## boxermom

There's a bag from the Resort 2011 collection that Kristen Bell is wearing outside before the Burlesque premiere in December, 2010. The photo was in the Jan. 10 People magazine but I can't get the photo from their site and I don't know how to copy the photo here.

It's a large white flap bag with brown handle and trip. It looks like it might have a couple of compartments. 

I hate when people just describe a bag and don't have a photo but I don't have the computer skills to capture a photo that's acceptable to PF. Does anyone have any idea what bag I'm talking about? I've checked ebay, the Ferragamo site, all the dept. store sites and the celeb ID thread here on PF with no luck.

Thanks for any ideas at all!


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Boxermom, could this be it?




I found it on this website, but no further info.

http://coolspotters.com/handbags/salvatore-ferragamo-resort-2011-bag


----------



## jburgh

boxermom said:


> There's a bag from the Resort 2011 collection that Kristen Bell is wearing outside before the Burlesque premiere in December, 2010. The photo was in the Jan. 10 People magazine but I can't get the photo from their site and I don't know how to copy the photo here.
> 
> It's a large white flap bag with brown handle and trip. It looks like it might have a couple of compartments.
> 
> I hate when people just describe a bag and don't have a photo but I don't have the computer skills to capture a photo that's acceptable to PF. Does anyone have any idea what bag I'm talking about? I've checked ebay, the Ferragamo site, all the dept. store sites and the celeb ID thread here on PF with no luck.
> 
> Thanks for any ideas at all!



I really want to help you, can you pm me the link to the magazine and I will capture the pic for you


----------



## boxermom

favoritethingshawaii said:


> Boxermom, could this be it?
> 
> View attachment 1327551
> 
> 
> I found it on this website, but no further info.
> 
> http://coolspotters.com/handbags/salvatore-ferragamo-resort-2011-bag


 
Thank you!    Yes, this is the bag. I was going to come back and try to post a legal link if I could figure out how. Maybe it was a special for Kristin Bell because it's not on the designer's website resort collection or anywhere else that I can find. It's probably too expensive but I was really curious about the price and if it was even available.


----------



## Alkmini

Hi I received this bag as a gift 2 years ago..i was told that it was a beautiful vintage surprise.

Could anyone please, identify it?

Any help would be mostly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## cwu32

wondering if anyone has this bag or the similar one like this. I believe it is from 2005/2006 collection. 
I want to know how much this bag costs and what's the name of the bag.

Thanks


----------



## RedFerra

Hi, I just got this 2nd hand bag from ebay a few days ago. 

Could anyone please identify the leather type (either in Calfskin/lambskin or any other skin)

http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/6298/sf3s.th.jpg[/IMG][/URL]









Any help would be mostly appreciated. TIA.


----------



## RedFerra

RedFerra said:


> Hi, I just got this 2nd hand bag from ebay a few days ago.
> 
> Could anyone please identify the leather type (either in Calfskin/lambskin or any other skin)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img4.imageshack.us/i/sf3s.jpg/
> 
> 
> Any help would be mostly appreciated. TIA.


 
Sorry, Im new here. I have asked the seller but she couldn't give me an answer.
Here is another picture. 

http://img4.imageshack.us/i/sf3s.jpg/


----------



## Megan97401

Hello~

I am having trouble identifying this purse.  I just bought it at an estate sale.  Looking up the number I found a Malaysian website selling a black version of this purse for what converts to about $300 US.

I don't know what the name of this purse is or what year it is from.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

It is grey flannel or felt fabric outside with the black Ferragamo logo liner.  The strap is pale grey leather.  It has a large hardware silver-colored clasp with the Ferragamo signature engraved into it.

Thank you!


----------



## jburgh

Megan97401 said:


> Hello~
> 
> I am having trouble identifying this purse.  I just bought it at an estate sale.  Looking up the number I found a Malaysian website selling a black version of this purse for what converts to about $300 US.
> 
> I don't know what the name of this purse is or what year it is from.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> It is grey flannel or felt fabric outside with the black Ferragamo logo liner.  The strap is pale grey leather.  It has a large hardware silver-colored clasp with the Ferragamo signature engraved into it.
> 
> Thank you!



I've never seen this before, sorry.


----------



## boxermom

favoritethingshawaii said:


> Boxermom, could this be it?
> 
> View attachment 1327551
> 
> 
> I found it on this website, but no further info.
> 
> http://coolspotters.com/handbags/salvatore-ferragamo-resort-2011-bag


 
I realize my post was quite awhile ago, but I made it into a Ferragamo store yesterday with my photo from People magazine and no one there thought it was Ferragamo. Unfortunately they couldn't guess what brand it really is. Thanks for trying to help!


----------



## mou mou

I recently bought these rain boots at auction,but other than believing them to be called 'Fabelle' have not been able to find what year they are from. Any information gratefully received !


----------



## bagdoll

did a search and came up with this website.. but they don't look exactly likes your boots.

http://www.glamfull.com/designer-rain-boots-6363/


----------



## mou mou

bagdoll.....Thank you SO much for taking the trouble to try and help !! I enjoyed looking at the site you referenced....No joy with my boots but interesting nonetheless ! Many thanks


----------



## smeatball

Just found myself fell in love with it... by the time i saw it it's already sold and the seller doesn't remember the model...i searched online and had no luck....plz help. thanks!


----------



## bagdoll

^It is called Katia,  I have that bag in blue.


----------



## smeatball

bagdoll said:


> ^It is called Katia,  I have that bag in blue.



hey bagdoll, thx for the info, you are so lucky to have that bag, it looks so classic and elegant!... im having trouble finding a Katia online, is it a limited edition? what year was it from? I only saw a couple japanese sites selling it...not sure about their credibility tho...


----------



## bagdoll

There is more info & pics in this thread. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/ferragamo/ferragamos-grace-kelly-bag-543093.html

 I bought mine at the SF outlet for @$700 a few months ago.  I think they make it in seasonal colors and the usual black.  I also saw it for sale on Zappos.com in black but it is no longer available there.  Retail price is $1,090. You could try calling the SF boutique and outlets for availability.


----------



## spiffdeb

Can anyone tell me if this Sofia is authentic?

http://http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Salvatore-Ferragmo-Sofia-embossed-calfskin-bag-/290570742589?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a75dab3d#ht_5042wt_922


----------



## Duffing

Hey guys, 

I bought this wallet at an official Salvatore Farragamo outlet in Australia. I was extremely happy indeed since it's probably my first high-end wallet I've ever owned (sadly haha). Fast forward a few days, I decided to check it up on Farragamo.com and sadly my wallet was not to be found anywhere on the site ;(. 

Please help me identify!


----------



## pukasonqo

if you bought in one of the official australian stores the wallet is authentic. i am not sure about DFS but i am sure they only sell authentic ferragamo.
the reason why it is discounted is because it is an older model and that is likely the reason why it isn't available on the website. 
also bear in mind that ferragamo in australia might carry different styles or colours to what you see on the website as it depends on what the buyer chooses to have distributed here in oz.
hope this helps!


----------



## Duffing

pukasonqo said:


> if you bought in one of the official australian stores the wallet is authentic. i am not sure about DFS but i am sure they only sell authentic ferragamo.
> the reason why it is discounted is because it is an older model and that is likely the reason why it isn't available on the website.
> also bear in mind that ferragamo in australia might carry different styles or colours to what you see on the website as it depends on what the buyer chooses to have distributed here in oz.
> hope this helps!



Thanks! That cleared my head up quite a bit haha, although I'm still curious why it's not listed there, the sales rep told me it was a new release and etc. Oh well..


----------



## pukasonqo

sorry, english is my second language so i hope i didn't confused you more!
i should have said that, the probably reason why it was discounted could be that it is an older model...
the sales rep would know her stock better than me so i would go by what they say!


----------



## imshoppaholic

Only love Sofia.


----------



## imshoppaholic

Does anybody know Ferragamo named new version Vara(leather wrapped heels, leather bow) as "Vara 1"?


----------



## kiwivn

hi. does anyone know the name of this bag? and the material is python? Thanks.


----------



## sony448

This bag has been requested for identification by another member before, but no one has replied her yet.  I came across the same bag but in a different colour.  Can someone please identify it for me?  It is urgent!


Thanks in advance!


----------



## coco_paris

Hello, is there somewhere a website to find the FERRAGAMO handbag collections ? I am looking for a name of my bag and I can find nothing about. Or is here a collector who knows about ? I know that patent leather AVA and NILLA are about same season, this is what I found. Can you help me ? THANKS in advance


----------



## coco_paris

Nobody ? I will try the "AUTHENTICATE".. way then ? Maybe some will answere there


----------



## jburgh

Sorry, we are a low traffic forum.  If your question is not answered, it is not because it it purposely ignored.  This goes for all threads in this forum.


----------



## coco_paris

jburgh said:


> Sorry, we are a low traffic forum. If your question is not answered, it is not because it it purposely ignored. This goes for all threads in this forum.


 

THANK YOU.. I will be patient so


----------



## Norasa

Hi , can any one pls help me In this ,, is this Sofia in the link below is the same size of Jennifer anistons Sofia in the bounty hunter movie ,, is this the large or medium size ,, I like jennifers bag but I think this one in stylebop is smaller 
Pls hellllp 
http://www.stylebop.com/sa/product_details.php?menu1=designer&menu2=&menu3=1471&id=192611


Thanks


----------



## marose28

Hello Ferragamo experts.  Does anyone  know what this bag is called?  Or when it was released? Or the name of the color?  Or retail price?  I only know my mom bought this bag from the Ferragamo store many years ago.

Any help is appreciated!  TIA.


----------



## BLR

anyone knows when was this launched? cant believe i missed it SIGH

http://www.stylebop.com/grafic/product2/130/900/130050.jpg



P.S I cant seem to get the img tags to work so im only posting a link, its a taupe python W bag


----------



## pursegirl57

Can anyone tell me about these shoes?  I purchased them second hand for a very good price last June.  They were in very nice condition, but I had them spruced up a bit to make them look even nicer.  The brass is not at all as scratched up as it looks in the picture.  I don't know why they came out so scratchy looking.  When you look at them in person they don't look like that.  Can anyone tell me the name of these shoes and when they came out?


----------



## pursegirl57

pursegirl57 said:


> Can anyone tell me about these shoes?  I purchased them second hand for a very good price last June.  They were in very nice condition, but I had them spruced up a bit to make them look even nicer.  The brass is not at all as scratched up as it looks in the picture.  I don't know why they came out so scratchy looking.  When you look at them in person they don't look like that.  Can anyone tell me the name of these shoes and when they came out?



Well, it might help if I posted the picture:


----------



## sooyeon

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

can someone recognize this bag?? it's sooo cute!!! thanks so much!


----------



## sweetlilac

I'm interested in this cute Ferragamo purse, but don't know whether it's real or not.  Please help me to authenticate it.  Thank you so much.

Ebay item: 140672684331
Seller: susanpb24

Link as follows,

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140672684331?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## EMEN

Can anyone help me identify those shoes?
I've found them in my aunt's closet and I would like to identify the model...

Thank you very much in advance...


----------



## sassification

Can someone help me identify this ferragamo pls? Which year, and price if possible? Thanks v much!


----------



## BeatriceP

Could you please help me with this bag?
Thank you!


----------



## ValentineNicole

pursegirl57 said:
			
		

> Well, it might help if I posted the picture:



I can't help a ton with the year or anything, but those are his Vara pumps - one of Ferragamo's most classic designs and my personal favorite. Definitely vintage; not sure if they're real croc though  good luck!


----------



## dreamybooboo

Can someone ID these shoes?  I am in love with these and can't seem to find it anywhere.  Does anyone know the name of it?

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/301369_10150816349375204_885685203_20996927_2032337586_n.jpg

  TIA.


----------



## piggersorous

dreamybooboo said:
			
		

> Can someone ID these shoes?  I am in love with these and can't seem to find it anywhere.  Does anyone know the name of it?
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/301369_10150816349375204_885685203_20996927_2032337586_n.jpg
> 
> TIA.



Am not sure abt the model but i saw them at the ferragamo outlet in Florence, Italy when I was there In march 12.


----------



## candycane10333

Any help in identifying any of these Ferragamo shoes would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## skipsy

Hi there, can you help me ID these shoes? Bought from eBay. I would like to label them clearly.
Inside the shoe is printed DY 2601 231 81/2 A3.
Thanks for any help!
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=130718252161


----------



## skipsy

Sorry here's the link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ws/eBayI...1&ssPageName=ADME:B:BCA:AU:3160#ht_500wt_1287


What are these?? Thank you!


----------



## jburgh

skipsy said:


> Sorry here's the link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ws/eBayI...1&ssPageName=ADME:B:BCA:AU:3160#ht_500wt_1287
> 
> 
> What are these?? Thank you!



They look like Varas, but I cannot tell if they are authentic.

Also, I edited your original post to remove the selling aspect.


----------



## jburgh

sweetlilac said:


> I'm interested in this cute Ferragamo purse, but don't know whether it's real or not.  Please help me to authenticate it.  Thank you so much.
> 
> Ebay item: 140672684331
> Seller: susanpb24
> 
> Link as follows,
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140672684331?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Please post in the authentication thread.  We are a low traffic forum...If anyone can help, they will.


----------



## skipsy

jburgh said:


> They look like Varas, but I cannot tell if they are authentic.
> 
> Also, I edited your original post to remove the selling aspect.




No worries. Didn't realise that was uncool. Good to know about the Vara. I wasn't sure if the previous seller was accurate. Is there something I can look for or show you to help figure out if they are authentic?


----------



## bittenbythebag

I have this small Ferragamo bag but I don't know the name/model. Anyone can identify it?  Thanks!


----------



## paulina1234

Alright... I`ve actually joined the forum in order to ask this question: 

In 2009 I visited a SF store in Florida and saw the most perfect office-y bag. It was a black tote bag, almost perfect rectangular shape, with a zipper closure and a front pocket. 
It retailed for $800 and I was soooo tempted.. but then thought if I really want it, I can buy it online. 

Not so lucky - on the SF website I found nothing similar and neither elsewhere in the internet. 

Does anyone have an Idea? I'd be really happy if I could track one down (and eventually purchase it), it's been haunting me for 3 years now lol.


----------



## mizcolon73

Can someone tell me what material these shoes are, I think they are croc????

TIA!!


----------



## Yododono

Hello! I need help finding out the name of my bag. It was given to me as a gift. Thanks!


----------



## EustaceTilley

Yododono said:


> Hello! I need help finding out the name of my bag. It was given to me as a gift. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1956353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1956352
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1956354



The name of that bag is Stefy.


----------



## cc_1028

Hi, Please advise if SF wallet has two different shapes of imprints on the wallet. Are they both authentic? Thanks!


----------



## eternalized

Hello!

I was wondering if anyone know this bag? The picture was taken in 2009..so I assume its from that year or just a little before. My friend wore it as a crossbody bag...and thats all i know!


----------



## clareSV

Hello, I just joined this forum and thought I post a pic of my only SF bag to see if anyone knows about it.  I think I bought it circa early 2009 (after the financial crisis) in the outlet mall in Dubai. Not from a SF outlet but a store that carried multiple brands.

Wasn't so keen with it at first because I thought the beige handle didn't go with the purplish/blue-ish body.  But the price was attractive and I had 3 SA (I think business was REALLY slow) cajoling me so I took the plunge.  

I know the traffic is slow here but I am in no hurry.
lilindulgence.blogspot.com/p/blog-page.html


----------



## datzla

I really really love SF.  The quality is good while the price is reasonable.

I got these bags from different places.  However, no one can tell me the style and the season of them.  Anyone can help, please!!!


----------



## chloepiece

Hello experts! 
Newbie here making her first post 
I was hoping you might be able to give some info on this gorgeous SF silk animal print scarf/stole...it belonged to my mom who then gave to me because she literally NEVER wore it, not once, purchased at Neimans years ago, and has been sitting away in her scarf drawer until recently. 

The printed side is silk (blend, I believe) and the other is a soft brown velvety fabric, and its also insulated. Velcro attached at each end to secure around neck, as shown in first photo. Its more of a neck wrap (I think) than an actual stole that wraps around the shoulders...I say that only because it doesn't fit around the shoulders! 

Anyway, experts, can you identify? Style name? Season? And more importantly, approximate retail value? Ultimately I may end up selling but need to know how much it's worth 
Any info would be greatly appreciated! TIA!


----------



## skmcpher

Can anyone identify this handbag?  I purchased it myself from a Ferragamo store but I am not sure when; I am thinking around 2000 or 2001.  It is easter egg blue calfskin, style number 21 4301.  I am thinking of selling it so I am looking for the name of the bag and the approximate price it retailed for originally, if anyone knows.  I have the original box and dustbag but no receipt or price tag.


----------



## seafoaming

Can someone please help me identify this bag?


----------



## zeronohiya

Hello forum! I purchased this bag at the Ferragamo outlet while visiting my brother in southern CA. I love it but have not been able to find any information about it. The tag that came with only says style: 21 B448/01. I usually refer to is as a Ferragamo 'speedy 40' because I have an LV Speedy 35 and its slightly larger. I appreciate any help in advance. Sorroy the large picture. Thanks!!!


----------



## bouginvillia

Hi there! I am trying to find a handbag I saw at a Ferragamo store in Chicago circa 2008/2009. It had wood accent or handle across the top. The salesperson said it was olive wood. Any ideas?


----------



## jburgh

mizcolon73 said:


> Can someone tell me what material these shoes are, I think they are croc????
> 
> TIA!!



Look for a little pore on each scale.  If there is one, it is Croc.  If not, they would be gator.  Hard to tell from the picture.  Also gator has the weird little zig-zag umbilical area.  Go to the leather faqs in the BV forum, I have some good info on crocodilian leathers.


----------



## jburgh

bouginvillia said:


> Hi there! I am trying to find a handbag I saw at a Ferragamo store in Chicago circa 2008/2009. It had wood accent or handle across the top. The salesperson said it was olive wood. Any ideas?



Oh boy, I remember them from that era.  Could it be the Fiammetta?


----------



## magdalinka

Hey fellow Ferragamo lovers. I found this cute little bag second hand and would appreciate any info on it. Thanks a bunch! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2185672
View attachment 2185675


----------



## tiffany2604

Can anyone here help me to identify a salvatore ferragamo shoes please! 
I just bought a SF from reebonz.com. I did trust this page as they have 2 shop in melbourne n sydey. I didn't worry too much until I read a topic about reebonz here  I am so worried as I have found a few mistakes on my shoes.

Item name: salvatore vara
Listing number:...
Seller name: http://www.reebonz.com 
http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Ja...tml?sort=3&o=1

http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Ja...e100a.jpg.html

http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Ja...tml?sort=3&o=8

http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Ja...tml?sort=3&o=6

http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Ja...tml?sort=3&o=7

http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Ja...tml?sort=3&o=2

http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Ja...tml?sort=3&o=5


----------



## vic.ng

Dear members, 

have anyone of you see this model of ferragamo? 
I saw it on auction, want to buy, but dont know if this model ever existed.


----------



## Venessa84

Does anyone know the name of this bag please? My mom bought it for me about 7-8 years ago. The strap is removable...


----------



## Vinniex

Can someone please help me identify these sunglasses! I absolutely love them and have to get them!


----------



## Elizabel

http://www.purseblog.com/images/2013/10/Ferragamo-Satchel.jpg

I just saw the bag that Megs has....what is it? Where can I get one?

Thanks heaps

E x


----------



## marc roberto

<p>Hi all, can anyone please tell me anything about this bag. Name, year and if its authentic. Thanks!</p><p><a href="http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2365043&amp;stc=1&amp;d=1381704230">http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2365043&amp;stc=1&amp;d=1381704230</a></p><p>&nbsp;</p><p><a href="http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2365044&amp;stc=1&amp;d=1381704298">http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2365044&amp;stc=1&amp;d=1381704298</a></p><p>&nbsp;</p><p><a href="http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2365046&amp;stc=1&amp;d=1381704298">http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2365046&amp;stc=1&amp;d=1381704298</a></p>


Not sure what I did wrong here.


----------



## Elizabel

Hi!

I'm inspired by Ebonynoir's new Katia and would love one too...

I've found this pic on the net...

http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=75239243

And I love it!

Any idea how old it is? When was that a seasonal colour..? What are the hopes of locating it???

Thanks

E x

PS: Mod, if this thread is better off elsewhere, please feel free to move it, thanks.


----------



## jburgh

Elizabel said:


> http://www.purseblog.com/images/2013/10/Ferragamo-Satchel.jpg
> I just saw the bag that Megs has....what is it? Where can I get one?
> 
> Thanks heaps
> 
> E x



This bag was from Resort 2010-2011 - a photoshoot that Megs did.  I too obsessed over that bag and pre-ordered one. There were only a few made.  I owned it for ONE day.  It was so heavy, when I put the small amount of items inside it killed me to carry it.  You will have to look for it on the secondary market...I'm don't believe it had a special name.


----------



## jburgh

Elizabel said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm inspired by Ebonynoir's new Katia and would love one too...
> 
> I've found this pic on the net...
> 
> http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=75239243
> 
> And I love it!
> 
> Any idea how old it is? When was that a seasonal colour..? What are the hopes of locating it???
> 
> Thanks
> 
> E x
> 
> PS: Mod, if this thread is better off elsewhere, please feel free to move it, thanks.



E, I moved your thread to this ID thread....

The pale turquoise is from Spring/Summer 2012 and it is a seasonal color.  I think the only way to get it is to monitor the secondary market.


----------



## Elizabel

jburgh said:


> This bag was from Resort 2010-2011 - a photoshoot that Megs did.  I too obsessed over that bag and pre-ordered one. There were only a few made.  I owned it for ONE day.  It was so heavy, when I put the small amount of items inside it killed me to carry it.  You will have to look for it on the secondary market...I'm don't believe it had a special name.



Thanks so much for the heads up on the weight issue! I'll cross it off the list!

E x


----------



## Elizabel

jburgh said:


> E, I moved your thread to this ID thread....
> 
> The pale turquoise is from Spring/Summer 2012 and it is a seasonal color.  I think the only way to get it is to monitor the secondary market.



Thanks, jburgh, I will have to start a quest, I think...&#128558;

Let the hunt begin..

E x


----------



## DizzyFairy

Does anyone know when did this bag was made??? I bought it from a seller who said its vintage... Please let me know if anyone has the same bag... Thx...


----------



## DizzyFairy

Pic of vintage bag...


----------



## Elizabel

DizzyFairy said:


> Pic of vintage bag...



That's the Katya!

Is there a shoulder strap with it? Looks beautiful....

Enjoy it!

E x


----------



## DizzyFairy

Elizabel said:


> That's the Katya!
> 
> Is there a shoulder strap with it? Looks beautiful....
> 
> Enjoy it!
> 
> E x



Thanks... Do u know how old it may be???


----------



## DizzyFairy

Strap was bought separate and not original


----------



## Elizabel

DizzyFairy said:


> Thanks... Do u know how old it may be???



Sorry, I don't know how old. I know that style was around for some years and has only recently been discontinued. What's the interior like, what is the bag lined with? Is the leather box calf?

Maybe someone can chime in?

Thanks
E x


----------



## EustaceTilley

Elizabel said:


> Sorry, I don't know how old. I know that style was around for some years and has only recently been discontinued. What's the interior like, what is the bag lined with? Is the leather box calf?
> 
> Maybe someone can chime in?
> 
> Thanks
> E x



My guess, just based on the style of the bag, is mid-90s. But it's so hard to tell specific details about vintage Ferragamo handbags, in large part because bags never used to have specific model names and were only identifiable by a four digit style code (which conveniently would be manufactured over multiple years).


----------



## bellaNlawrence

hello,

does anyone know the name, the year and the retail prices for this clutch? thank you for your help
http://i658.photobucket.com/albums/uu308/bebeau2312/ferragamo2_zpsadd7feae.jpg
http://i658.photobucket.com/albums/uu308/bebeau2312/ferragamo_zpsb4815318.jpg
http://i658.photobucket.com/albums/uu308/bebeau2312/ferragamo1_zpse98856ff.jpg


----------



## marc roberto

marc roberto said:


> <p>Hi all, can anyone please tell me anything about this bag. Name, year and if its authentic. Thanks!</p><p><a
> 
> For what it matters, I brought this bag to a Salvatore Ferragamo store and the saleswoman said it was authentic but old and not anymore in their database


----------



## Cordelia47

Can anyone tell me the name and/or year of this vintage bag.  I have already posted these pictures in the "authenticate this section".  It has a very Art Deco look with the stitching detail.  I tried to show that the strap is removable.


----------



## Cordelia47

mizcolon73 said:


> Can someone tell me what material these shoes are, I think they are croc????
> 
> TIA!!


I am no expert but they could be embossed croc which was not uncommon for Ferragamo.  He often used embossing techniques on his leather goods.


----------



## Julay

Hello, I have this brown (espresso) satchel/tote with shoulder strap and am unsure of the name.
I've looked and can't seem to find it. It shares similarities with the Marisa, but is quite taller.

Please help, thank you!


----------



## Enigma78

Hi
Can anyone help ID this bag please.
Thanks


----------



## gtg

Can someone provide more information about this bag? All I found is Salvatore Ferragoma Toronto cafe crossbody bag, but no information from its offical site. Need more information to make sure it is authentic. Thank you.


----------



## lolitablue

Hi, ladies! Trying to get ID on these two bags. Thank you!


----------



## lolitablue

Here is the other one:
















Thank you!!


----------



## taysmom1016

Can someone PLEASE help me identify this bag?  Any info would be greatly appreciated, style, year made, etc.  It's a beauty that I won't even use, it's sits as an accessory on top of my dresser!  I'm new to the designer handbag world so I know nothing about this gorgeous purse or Salvatore Ferragamo.  Until a few weeks ago, pretty much the only designer handbag I'd heard of was Coach...lol...but I'm learning!


----------



## lnw85

Hi Ladies - 

Would any of you be able to tell me anything about this wallet/coin purse?  I purchased it pre-loved at a steal of a deal.  The seller really didn't have much information about it so I'm just curious if any of you might know more.
BTW... I tried to get a good picture of the serial number but it really wasn't working out - the serial number imprinted is AQ-223196

Thanks!


----------



## MetLen

Can anyone identify this bag?


----------



## Galmagor1

Does anyone who the style name for a ferragamo brown leather two tone purse style FZ-21 A323

Thank you so much!


----------



## rainingruffles

Hi all! 

I've recently purchased this pair of Vara in SG's Ferragamo boutique but I can't seem to find this color online. It looks like a dark teal in person than in pictures. Does anyone know the name of this color?



Already went to fix the bottom sole to prevent wear and tear.




Thanks in advance


----------



## Venessa84

rainingruffles said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I've recently purchased this pair of Vara in SG's Ferragamo boutique but I can't seem to find this color online. It looks like a dark teal in person than in pictures. Does anyone know the name of this color?
> 
> View attachment 2651803
> 
> Already went to fix the bottom sole to prevent wear and tear.
> 
> View attachment 2651805
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


I believe the color name is on the box which is baltico


----------



## peachcordial

rainingruffles said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I've recently purchased this pair of Vara in SG's Ferragamo boutique but I can't seem to find this color online. It looks like a dark teal in person than in pictures. Does anyone know the name of this color?
> 
> View attachment 2651803
> 
> Already went to fix the bottom sole to prevent wear and tear.
> 
> View attachment 2651805
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



Yep, agree, I think baltico is the colour. I have the same shade in the Varinas and have the same written on my box  Nice colour choice


----------



## rainingruffles

peachcordial said:


> Yep, agree, I think baltico is the colour. I have the same shade in the Varinas and have the same written on my box  Nice colour choice



Hi!! Thank you so much. Yes, it's a nice color choice.  Couldnt find the color online cause i added naplakcalf into the search engine.. (^_^")


----------



## sminmin99

Hi lovely ladies,
I once tried this lovely bag in store and took this picture, it's so cute that I couldn't get it out of my mind.
I'm not familiar with this brand, can anybody tell me what's it's name? Is it made of lambskin? Is it hard to take care of?
Thank you!


----------



## Venessa84

sminmin99 said:


> Hi lovely ladies,
> I once tried this lovely bag in store and took this picture, it's so cute that I couldn't get it out of my mind.
> I'm not familiar with this brand, can anybody tell me what's it's name? Is it made of lambskin? Is it hard to take care of?
> Thank you!
> View attachment 2703396


I believe it is called the Gelly and is made from kidskin (baby goat).


----------



## raow

Anyone can help me to name this bag?


----------



## inas

Big thanks to all the experts!


----------



## Seng

Hello guys! I have been trying to identify this shoe that I just recently purchased from Last Call Neiman Marcus. It was a clearance find for $199 (orig $795). Is this an older style? Trying to decide if it is worth to keep or if I should return it!
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## EustaceTilley

Seng said:


> Hello guys! I have been trying to identify this shoe that I just recently purchased from Last Call Neiman Marcus. It was a clearance find for $199 (orig $795). Is this an older style? Trying to decide if it is worth to keep or if I should return it!
> Thanks in advance!!



That goes back to 2010 or 2011, I believe.


----------



## Venessa84

Seng said:


> Hello guys! I have been trying to identify this shoe that I just recently purchased from Last Call Neiman Marcus. It was a clearance find for $199 (orig $795). Is this an older style? Trying to decide if it is worth to keep or if I should return it!
> Thanks in advance!!
> View attachment 2807790
> View attachment 2807791
> View attachment 2807792


Sorry no help with the name but if you like them, keep them.  If you don't like them and just bought them for the good price, then it is not worth keeping them.


----------



## luv2bling

I purchased this bag almost 20 years ago.  I don't know the name of the bag - anyone take a guess?  It  looks to be a member of the Gancini line, however, the strap structure of my handbag is different, which could be attributed to the age of the bag.
Hardware is starting to turn - although I've only carried the bag ~4-5 times.   May send her for a spa treatment and to remove an ink mark.


----------



## Venessa84

luv2bling said:


> I purchased this bag almost 20 years ago.  I don't know the name of the bag - anyone take a guess?  It  looks to be a member of the Gancini line, however, the strap structure of my handbag is different, which could be attributed to the age of the bag.
> Hardware is starting to turn - although I've only carried the bag ~4-5 times.   May send her for a spa treatment and to remove an ink mark.


Wow, that looks great for a 20 year old bag!  Sorry no help with the name.


----------



## luv2bling

Venessa84 said:


> Wow, that looks great for a 20 year old bag!  Sorry no help with the name.


Thank you - I didn't wear her much.   I have a Prada tote bag I've only worn once in the past 6 years.  I don't know his name either.   I know - shame for shame on me.


----------



## Cc1213

Any info on this bag ladies?


----------



## quinna

Is there a resource with info to help figure out the age/style of a bag? For example it's pretty easy to discern the date and style # from a Coach creed, but the Ferragamo serial #s have me baffled.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Can anyone tell me anything about this bag, please? It's suede with what I presume is rabbit fur on the front.


----------



## SilverStCloud

I was clearing out some old cupboards last night when out stumbled this Ferragamo bag. It seems really old as the hardware is tarnished and covered in what seems to be mould. My mum has no clue as to its model and so I'm hoping someone here might be able to help me identify this bag. Thanks!


----------



## postposter

Hello, can anyone authenticate these shoes? they are gift from my friend a couple months ago. Thank you !!


----------



## minx891

Hi all,

Please help identify this purse! I've had it for at LEAST ten years i reckon. 
Material is suede-ish. 

Would appreciate it if you know the year it was made too. 

Ps. A quick google search just tells me its vara suede..


----------



## NicoleAngelina

Hi everyone! I was wondering if anyone knew anything about this shoe, I bought them from the nordstrom rack not too long ago! I've been trying to do research on them but nothing comes up!!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## jburgh

NicoleAngelina said:


> Hi everyone! I was wondering if anyone knew anything about this shoe, I bought them from the nordstrom rack not too long ago! I've been trying to do research on them but nothing comes up!!
> Thanks in advance!



I have not seen these before either.  I looked through my old catalogs, too.  Does the box give you any clues?  Enjoy them whatever you find out, they are pretty cool!


----------



## jburgh

postposter said:


> Hello, can anyone authenticate these shoes? they are gift from my friend a couple months ago. Thank you !!



You need to post any authentic questions in the "Authenticate This Ferragamo" thread. Thank you.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

jburgh said:


> I have not seen these before either.  I looked through my old catalogs, too.  Does the box give you any clues?  Enjoy them whatever you find out, they are pretty cool!




I found this sticker underneath the price stickers on the bottom of the shoe!! But I looked up all these different keywords and nothing  and I agree, I think they're so cool because they are very unique!!


----------



## pukasonqo

postposter said:


> Hello, can anyone authenticate these shoes? they are gift from my friend a couple months ago. Thank you !!
> 
> View attachment 2984089
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2984090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2984091
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2984092
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2984093
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2984094
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2984095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2984096




lucky girl, gorgeous blue!
they look ok to me but see if anyone else chips in


----------



## kdviloria29

Hello! Can anyone please help me in identifying this Ferragamo? Thank you!


----------



## Rikilove10

Looooove this bag! Does anyone know the style name?


----------



## Jbr12

Can anyone ID this bag for me please? Belongs to a friend, not mine but it's intriguing me, especially as it came in a dustbag with black lettering on? :wondering


----------



## sotoesq

Hi, can anyone tell me the name of this bag please?  It is an older style, around 2009.  I have it in black and have no idea what it is called.  Thank you!


----------



## Jefdev

Hello i'm trying to find out wich bag this is and what value is has if any one could help me out that would be great.

Here are the pictures if you need some more i can make them.

ultraimg.com/images/IMG_36811c9bb.jpg

ultraimg.com/images/IMG_3680.jpg

Links to images:
http://www.ultraimg.com/image/J4Hv
http://www.ultraimg.com/image/J4bL


----------



## Boehm Collector

jburgh said:


> Does anyone know the name of this Ferragamo tote? And possibly what season it was from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry the pic is so small. It's the only one I could find.
> 
> The only thing I know about the bag is that it's suede (or suede-like) material with double leather handles and leather "belt" towards the top of the bag with the ferragamo ring in the front. There are also a zippered pocket on the sides of the bag and zipper top.
> 
> Any help is appreciated!
> 
> TIA!!


I do have three Salvatore Ferragamo bags but  unfortunately I do  not recognize this particular bag.  It is very pretty.


----------



## les0411

Hi Ladies! Thought maybe someone might have thoughts. I admittedly know much much more about mens pieces, but did find a pair of ladies "kitten heel flats" that were priced too well for me to walk away from. For some reason these spoke to me...I was at a rather high end consignment store and these were unworn and quite a deal. Does anyone have these, have any thoughts or know anything about them?  I really like them but I want to make sure I'm not crazy! [emoji3]. I feel like they could be quite versatile. Thank you so much!


----------



## bagdoll

Boehm Collector said:


> I do have three Salvatore Ferragamo bags but  unfortunately I do  not recognize this particular bag.  It is very pretty.



Looks like large Marisa (Marissa) Tote


----------



## Boehm Collector

bagdoll said:


> Looks like large Marisa (Marissa) Tote


Thanks bag doll!!!


----------



## Doughnut

Anyone know anything about this buckle / belt?
Gold buckle, Ferragamo Marking on the face and on the clip area in the back. Came with a reversible black/beige leather.

Do I need clearer images?


----------



## Doughnut

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Men...y-Silver-Buckle-Color-Very-Nice-/291820539208

OK so I found the listing above which appears to be the same buckle that I have. 
Any ideas of name or authenticity?


----------



## chinchin0710

Hi ladies, can someone help me identify this bag please? Thank you in advance [emoji253]

http://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/212129946


----------



## meikei

Hi 
Can you please identify this Ferragamo bag? What color is it and model? I got it from my mom and it's missing the shoulder strap. Does anyone know where I can find a replacement strap? Thank you in advance


----------



## Arnel Chua

jburgh said:


> I've been going over a lot of the previous threads and there are lots of ones where members ask for help with the identification of a nameless Ferragamo item.
> 
> This is the official thread to post your ID requests. Please post as many clear pictures as you can as well as the date and source of your pictures.  This may be of some help to those of us scratching our heads  .


----------



## Arnel Chua

Hi, need help to Authenticate this Ferragamo Vara Wallet if it is genuine.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Sandy777

meikei said:


> Hi
> Can you please identify this Ferragamo bag? What color is it and model? I got it from my mom and it's missing the shoulder strap. Does anyone know where I can find a replacement strap? Thank you in advance
> View attachment 3429856
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429857
> View attachment 3429858



In terms of its boxy shape and overall structure, to me your bag very much looks the Ferragamo 'Katia' bag. If you google pictures online it is very similar, although the bags do seem to vary a bit in terms of the lock mechanism that they feature - I guess Ferragamo constantly updated and varied the bag slightly over the years. 

As far as I know, this bag has been out of production for a while, but if I were you, I would try taking the bag along to a boutique to see what advice they can give you. Depending on the age of the bag though, I think its going to be pretty hard  to find a strap in exactly the same colour and leather. Sorry not to be of more help...


----------



## Alice1405

Hi, I was given this purse as a birthday gift and was wondering what model is this?
I can't seem to find this color/design on the internet and am worried that it might be a fake ferragamo.
Anyone can help me out here?

View media item 343View media item 344


----------



## jburgh

Alice1405 said:


> Hi, I was given this purse as a birthday gift and was wondering what model is this?
> I can't seem to find this color/design on the internet and am worried that it might be a fake ferragamo.
> Anyone can help me out here?
> 
> View media item 343View media item 344


I am so sorry no one has answered your question.  We are an extremely low traffic forum.  I do not know the answer, but would suggest you take it to a Ferragamo boutique and ask if they know of the style name and color.


----------



## joml

Hi can anyone pls help me identify this ferragamo? Style, color name & if possible the year it came out. I'm thinking it might be a vintage piece. Would appreciate any comments or info anyone can give me. Thanks in advance [emoji173]️


----------



## LilMissCutie

sotoesq said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me the name of this bag please?  It is an older style, around 2009.  I have it in black and have no idea what it is called.  Thank you!




It's the Edera hobo!


----------



## meandmylouis

Hello, Would it be possible for you lovely to ID this bag for me? How much was the retail value? Thanks so much.


----------



## LilMissCutie

Does anyone know the name of this?

I'm trying to list mine for sell but I can't remind the name of it for the life of me.


----------



## tomcg

Hello,

I hope someone more knowledgeable that I can help me with a bag ID.

I bought this bag, but can't seem to find the model online. I've tried searching both women's and men's collections but couldn't find anything. Does t look familiar to anyone? It's made from leather and canvas. I'd really appreciate any help anyone can give! Thanks so much in advance.

(P.s. This is the first time I've ventured into Ferragamo, the craftsmanship is beautiful )


----------



## MCC1

Could you help me to identify if this is a real Ferragamo bag and from what ear is it? Thank you


----------



## Bleujeansj

Could anyone please help ID this Ferragamo? Thanks!


----------



## radiax

Hi ladies, 
Can anyone help to identify this particular model?Thinking either Ginny or Vara - probably medium size. Couldn't find much reference from the net nor official website. Please help. Much appreciated.


----------



## Creekperson

Anyone ever seen another like this. I believe it's
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 older but not sure. It was my Mother's and probably my GrandMother's first.


----------



## kkim005

Does anyone know what is the name of the jelly flats? I tried to google them and couldn't find. Not sure if they are authentic design or just too old and not showing in google search. Thank you


----------



## HLAG

jburgh said:


> I've been going over a lot of the previous threads and there are lots of ones where members ask for help with the identification of a nameless Ferragamo item.
> 
> This is the official thread to post your ID requests. Please post as many clear pictures as you can as well as the date and source of your pictures.  This may be of some help to those of us scratching our heads  .


----------



## HLAG

E 211732  Red Ferragamo handbag.  The inside lining appears to be black leather. The tag signature looks correct.  There are 3-d shoes stitched onto the front. The handles are rolled leather knotted at the ends. Strictly a hand bag.   There is a magnetic clasp. The inside zipper pull is a wedgie type high heal, gold colored and again the signature looks correct.  About 11" high, 8" wide at the top, 11" wide at the bottom.


----------



## rjc

Spotted at my local thrift. Can anyone help ID?

-None of your photo links work.  Please attach your photos instead of linking.


----------



## Steph5487

Good evening Ferragamo Lovers!

I am rather new to this thread and was wondering if someone could help me identify this ferragamo Clutch.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## nkattman

Can anyone help me identify this bag and when it was made?


----------



## Fashionprinces_

radiax said:


> Hi ladies,
> Can anyone help to identify this particular model?Thinking either Ginny or Vara - probably medium size. Couldn't find much reference from the net nor official website. Please help. Much appreciated.


its a Ginny


----------



## kearnskl

Hi,
Can anyone help me identify these pretty purses?  I think they must be vintage because of the style.  Do you have any idea when they were made?  Many thanks for your help.  Kristin


----------



## Fashionprinces_

kearnskl said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone help me identify these pretty purses?  I think they must be vintage because of the style.  Do you have any idea when they were made?  Many thanks for your help.  Kristin


wow gorgeous I wonder if the code can help identify the year


----------



## Fashionprinces_

Steph5487 said:


> Good evening Ferragamo Lovers!
> 
> I am rather new to this thread and was wondering if someone could help me identify this ferragamo Clutch.  Thank you in advance.


*Salvatore Ferragamo Miss Vara Clutch*


----------



## minx891

Help ID-ing this is much appreciated! I hope everyone is having a good start to the year !!


----------



## LeilaB

Hi, my mom gave this to me and she told me to sell it or keep it.  I don’t know anything about Ferragamo, can someone tell me what this bag is called? It has an interesting opening, like a hexagon metal piece that stays open.


----------



## PaulaMika

I am about to purchase this Ferragamo bag for the first time. Seller claims it to be authentic. I looked at the hardware and it's a bit sketchy. i could be wrong though. I need your expertise on this please


----------



## lcscjzc

Hi, would appreciate if anyone can help me identify this bag

https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Ferragamo-travel-bag/332578559833


----------



## honeyya

Hi there could someone please help me identify this pair? Also if you have any idea if its authentic? Thanks


----------



## jenndee

I found this website selling Ferragamo's and I was wondering if this is too good to be true: 
http://www.ferragamo.us.org/salvatore-ferragamo-pumps-carla-patent-black-leather-p-175.html

Does anyone know any good outlet stores that sell Ferragamo in or to Australia?


----------



## judy89

jenndee said:


> I found this website selling Ferragamo's and I was wondering if this is too good to be true:
> http://www.ferragamo.us.org/salvatore-ferragamo-pumps-carla-patent-black-leather-p-175.html
> 
> Does anyone know any good outlet stores that sell Ferragamo in or to Australia?



Not sure about this website, it does seem too good to be true. 
I live in Sydney and I know they have a Ferragamo outlet in Homebush however it won't be as cheap as the ones in this website. Most of the shoes in the Homebush outlet start from $300 to $400 or more.


----------



## yoshikitty

jenndee said:


> I found this website selling Ferragamo's and I was wondering if this is too good to be true:
> http://www.ferragamo.us.org/salvatore-ferragamo-pumps-carla-patent-black-leather-p-175.html
> 
> Does anyone know any good outlet stores that sell Ferragamo in or to Australia?



Don't buy from this kind of websites, those are fake, properly selling from China.


----------



## lolagal

Can someone help me identify this Ferragamo shoe? (If Ferragamo shoes are in another group, please tell me.


----------



## apple619

I’m very new here and this is my very first Ferragamo bag... I wish it’s authentic and I hope I can learn more from the masters here


----------



## FramerKat

Hello all! I'm a newbie to Ferragamo and just picked up this beauty. I want to get it cleaned up a bit, but wanted to authenticate to see how much effort I should put into it. Any input as to authenticity, model, age, etc. would be fabulous! Thank you in advance!


----------



## jcktfashionfinds

FramerKat said:


> Hello all! I'm a newbie to Ferragamo and just picked up this beauty. I want to get it cleaned up a bit, but wanted to authenticate to see how much effort I should put into it. Any input as to authenticity, model, age, etc. would be fabulous! Thank you in advance!


It looks good to me! I used to have the same bag- she's a beauty!


----------



## FramerKat

jcktfashionfinds said:


> It looks good to me! I used to have the same bag- she's a beauty!



Great, thank you! Just deciding how much I should put into fixing it up. This helps a lot!


----------



## jcktfashionfinds

FramerKat said:


> Great, thank you! Just deciding how much I should put into fixing it up. This helps a lot!


No Problem! A little apple leather condition may go a long way and it may shine up and buff out some of the scratches pretty well!


----------



## scxooo

Hi guys, can someone pls help me identify this ferragamo. I’m planning to putchase this from a seller in Japan. Thanks and is it worth it for $150cad


----------



## lcscjzc

Hi guys, I’m looking to purchase a second hand Sofia and one came up in good condition however I’m concerned that this might not be authentic because there’s no metal plaque inside the bag and only the hot stamp. Something about the hot stamp looks slightly off but I haven’t really followed the brand for quite some time so really can’t say for sure. Can anyone please verify if your hot stamp looks like the below photos? Specifically the two dots on either side of the ‘Made in Italy’. Thanks in advance!


----------



## willworkforbagsx

Can anyone help me identify and authenticate this bag? I think it's vintage, but I can't be sure.


----------



## Lurveydovey

Hello! Can someone help me identify this style of vara pumps? I'm looking to buy pre loved but i've never seen this style before. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Fashionprinces_

PaulaMika said:


> I am about to purchase this Ferragamo bag for the first time. Seller claims it to be authentic. I looked at the hardware and it's a bit sketchy. i could be wrong though. I need your expertise on this please
> 
> View attachment 4006768
> View attachment 4006770
> View attachment 4006771
> View attachment 4006773
> View attachment 4006774
> View attachment 4006775
> View attachment 4006776
> View attachment 4006777


what about it looks sketchy to you looks good to me


----------



## clairerich1909

Hi!  I just bought my first Ferragamo off The RealReal, and I'm loving it, but cannot for the life of me identify exactly which bag it is!  I have a style number that I've tried searching but have had no luck  Perhaps someone here would be kind enough to help me?? I wish I had some better pictures to post...even if someone could just give me some ideas, that would be great! I love knowing everything I can about the bags that I purchase!


----------



## Citosgirl

Hi all!

I’m really new to Ferragamo, so please forgive if this is a dumb question. Does the print on this bag have a name? I came accross one on eBay and I love it but has a stain. I’d love to try and search for another, but I’m having a hard time. The seller has it listed as “canvas leather shoulder bag.” 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## soko

Can anyone help me identify and authenticate this bag? The style number is bw-21 5320 but I cannot find the style name.
Thanks


----------



## mizcrash

I bought this at a charity shop today, can anyone identify it? Thank you in advance! It’s got a handwritten number taf in the zipper pocket.


----------



## Terifain

I am pretty sure this bag is an authentic Salvatore Ferragamo bag, does anyone know the name of this vintage bag. It is very large.


----------



## KingsEstate24

Can anyone please help with a style name & authenticity?? Thanks


----------



## Wild Card 60

jburgh said:


> I've been going over a lot of the previous threads and there are lots of ones where members ask for help with the identification of a nameless Ferragamo item.
> 
> This is the official thread to post your ID requests. Please post as many clear pictures as you can as well as the date and source of your pictures.  This may be of some help to those of us scratching our heads  .


Sorry if this is not where I should enter my question, but I have several vintage Ferragamo bags, and I am curious to know more about them.  Is this where I would ask that?  I know they are authentic, I was present when they were purchased.  I just want to know what they are called, and what the approximate value of them is.  Thanks!  I will post pics here after someone tells me I'm in the right place for it.


----------



## Wild Card 60

Wild Card 60 said:


> Sorry if this is not where I should enter my question, but I have several vintage Ferragamo bags, and I am curious to know more about them.  Is this where I would ask that?  I know they are authentic, I was present when they were purchased.  I just want to know what they are called, and what the approximate value of them is.  Thanks!  I will post pics here after someone tells me I'm in the right place for it.


Here is one.  It is a mid sized Kelly shaped bag, two-tone black with chocolate brown.  The long strap has never been out of the packaging although I have carried it a couple of times.


----------



## RickMartin

belisimo ladies!


----------



## Raneemh

Hi, I was wondering if anyone can help identify if this Ferragamo belt is authentic or direct me to reputable website to have it authenticated? 

Thanks!


----------



## nnfragoso

I need help in authenticating this Ferragamo crossbody purse!  
*Salvatore Ferragamo Crossbody Bag/Vara Mini Saffiano/Black*
*Item # 223590609270*
*https://www.ebay.com/itm/223590609270*
All is exactly like the Ferragamo crossbody!  Stitching is exceptional, the engraved hardware is spelled correctly and prestine, the interior is just like the one at Neiman Marcus and it has the date code with gold written name and where made!


----------



## deepfloyd

(Sorry for posting on a new thread-just saw this one, didn't know it existed!  )

Hello SF lovers! I'm going to buy my first SF bag today, but first I wanted to ask you whether you've encountered this elsewhere, since I cannot find enough info on the internet. 

I'm gonna buy it heavily discounted from the SF boutique in Athens, so no doubts about authenticity, just wondering which model this is (It's not the Vara Mini bag). 

(Plus: What you think of it? I'm mid-30s, with a generally rock-chic attitude, however I need a classy bag for special occasions and formal dinners)


----------



## whyohhjay

Hi I got this vintage Ferragamo bag. Please authenticate if possible!


----------



## whyohhjay

deepfloyd said:


> (Sorry for posting on a new thread-just saw this one, didn't know it existed!  )
> 
> Hello SF lovers! I'm going to buy my first SF bag today, but first I wanted to ask you whether you've encountered this elsewhere, since I cannot find enough info on the internet.
> 
> I'm gonna buy it heavily discounted from the SF boutique in Athens, so no doubts about authenticity, just wondering which model this is (It's not the Vara Mini bag).
> 
> (Plus: What you think of it? I'm mid-30s, with a generally rock-chic attitude, however I need a classy bag for special occasions and formal dinners)
> 
> View attachment 4514627
> View attachment 4514628




Hi! I'm not familiar with SF's bags but so far in Australia, Singapore, Japan, and London, they've only got the mini vara bag that I've seen (the one that's exactly like yours, but with a handle). Not sure if the one you posted is a new design, or an older one. But it is GORGEOUS. That shade of pink will definitely be able to fit into any occasion. If you ask me, it kinda puts a nice spin even when wearing it with studs or blazers.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Hi all!  New here but could someone let me know the specific name of this Ferragamo Lock Tote (the bag on the left)?  TY!


----------



## Greenredapple

GucciGoneWild said:


> Hi all!  New here but could someone let me know the specific name of this Ferragamo Lock Tote (the bag on the left)?  TY!



I think the bag was called Gancini Doctor Bag.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Greenredapple said:


> I think the bag was called Gancini Doctor Bag.


Thanks!! I also found them on Last Call by searching the name but they were still $400 at the outlet with the Labor Day Sale.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

GucciGoneWild said:


> Thanks!! I also found them on Last Call by searching the name but they were still $400 at the outlet with the Labor Day Sale.


$400 less*** lol


----------



## Jgigliotti

I need help authenticating and iding this pair of ferragamos I thrifted yesterday.


----------



## materialgirl74

Does any know the name of this Salvatore Ferragamo purse.  I bought this in an Estate sale and I am not having luck finding it anywhere.


----------



## Whoppy

Hi, can anyone please help me authenticate these shoes? Seller said they were authentic. I have my doubts. Really appreciate any help in advance. Thank you!


----------



## Phenomanon

Hi, I run a consignment shop online and was just given two pairs of Ferragamos to sell. I can't find exact style name, but would like to be able to include the name for SEO reasons. Please help me identify these loafers?


----------



## Phenomanon

Hi, I run a consignment shop online and was just given two pairs of Ferragamos to sell. I can't find exact style name, but would like to be able to include the name for SEO reasons. Please help me identify these loafers?


----------



## shilovely

Hi everyone. I need help authenticating this gorgeous (but lightly used) pair of Varas I've just purchased from a seller and I'm not sure if it's real because I dont remember Varas having stitches on the inner soles.
Would appreciate the help!
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Magenta's Goodies

Hey guys! Greetings from Brazil

I thrifted this supposed vintage Ferragamo and I’m so excited about it! Would it be an authentic vintage bag? I would really appreciate if someone could help me and teach me a little more about it  I wanna give it as a gift to my momma cause its her fav brand but I wanted to know if it’s authentic before gifting fake things!! Thank you so much foryour time and for sharing your knowledge  !


----------



## LaidyM

Interested in this Farragamo flat pair.
But I can’t figure out if they are authentic or not.
would anyone be willing to assist in identifying them as authentic or not?


----------



## terridemo

Serial number AG214227, I believe.


----------



## ILP

Can anyone identify this style for me?  Thanks!


----------



## Greenredapple

ILP said:


> Can anyone identify this style for me?  Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4912442



Ferragamo Letty top handle bag.


----------



## ILP

Greenredapple said:


> Ferragamo Letty top handle bag.


Thanks so much!!


----------



## Ruby1222

Hi Everyone,
I came across these Ferragamo shoes. I would appreciate it if you can take a look at the pictures and tell me if these are authentic.

Thank you for your time!


----------



## yoshikitty

Ruby1222 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I came across these Ferragamo shoes. I would appreciate it if you can take a look at the pictures and tell me if these are authentic.
> 
> Thank you for your time!



I could be wrong but I don't think they are authentic. The leather footbed doesn't look like leather, it's not smoothly done and the logo print is not straight. Hopefully some other members can give you their opinions.


----------



## Ruby1222

Thank you! I appreciate you taking the time. It's very helpful.


----------



## pukasonqo

yoshikitty said:


> I could be wrong but I don't think they are authentic. The leather footbed doesn't look like leather, it's not smoothly done and the logo print is not straight. Hopefully some other members can give you their opinions.


Yup to the above, the logo print in the insole is not the usual seal used by Ferragamo


----------



## Ruby1222

Thank you! Now I know it's not authentic. Need to be very careful what we're buying.


----------



## jessielou910

I bought these a few years ago and have no idea what the name of these gorgeous Ferragamo heels are.


----------



## jessielou910

2day


----------



## jessielou910

k


----------



## velvetcaviar

Hey y'all! I need your help to identify this bag. This is my first Ferragamo purchase and really I should have just bought it at the store front. I bought this bag from a "reputable" merchant on e-bay.  When I received it, it was advertised as a

*"Salvatore Ferragamo Hand Bag Shoulder Bag 2way Gray Auth 19887" from  brandstreet.tokyo. Upon arrival, it came in oddly stuffed with Chinese newspapers (not Tokyo?!)

The dust bag looked real, but the bag seems like a really good dupe. I wanted to know from you what you ladies thought.  The stitching on the bottom of the bag is uneven, the lining in the bag is not made of silk and cheaply sewed on.  *

Am I crazy or? Please help...


----------



## yoshikitty

velvetcaviar said:


> Hey y'all! I need your help to identify this bag. This is my first Ferragamo purchase and really I should have just bought it at the store front. I bought this bag from a "reputable" merchant on e-bay.  When I received it, it was advertised as a
> 
> *"Salvatore Ferragamo Hand Bag Shoulder Bag 2way Gray Auth 19887" from  brandstreet.tokyo. Upon arrival, it came in oddly stuffed with Chinese newspapers (not Tokyo?!)
> 
> The dust bag looked real, but the bag seems like a really good dupe. I wanted to know from you what you ladies thought.  The stitching on the bottom of the bag is uneven, the lining in the bag is not made of silk and cheaply sewed on.  *
> 
> Am I crazy or? Please help...



It's alarming that the bag was stuffed with newspaper, especially Chinese newspaper. 
I would return the bag.


----------



## wchuarsa

hi,
I’ve had this ferragamo bag I think it’s vintage but couldn’t find this model anywhere in google. Can anyone tell me the model, or even if it’s authentic or fake? Thanks


----------



## wchuarsa

Some more pictures


----------



## AndreaPT

lovingmybags said:


> Oooh, wait, could it be this?!  NM just calls it a Gancio Leather Satchel, available in cream and black.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000cat000141cat13030735cat13030746cat13030755


GORGEOUS!


----------



## AndreaPT

jburgh said:


> I've been going over a lot of the previous threads and there are lots of ones where members ask for help with the identification of a nameless Ferragamo item.
> 
> This is the official thread to post your ID requests. Please post as many clear pictures as you can as well as the date and source of your pictures.  This may be of some help to those of us scratching our heads  .


So glad to have found you! I have a beautiful burgundy snakeskin-trimmed pinch open clutch with a thin, tuckable strap. I inherited it from my very chic great aunt a few years back. I suspect it is 70s era but can't find anything based on its number. I'm hoping you can help me...once I am graduated from "newbie" jail...lol!


----------



## AndreaPT

yoshikitty said:


> It's alarming that the bag was stuffed with newspaper, especially Chinese newspaper.
> I would return the bag.


It is gorgeous, though...the real thing must be a stunner.


----------



## AndreaPT

I inherited this beautiful bag from my very chic great aunt. I believe it's from the 70s, but don't have any more information. Can you help? I am hoping to learn a model name, if there is one, a valuation if possible, and any other details this group might know. Thank you in advance!


----------



## AndreaPT

I inherited this beautiful bag from my very chic great aunt. I believe it's from the 70s, but don't have any more information. Can you help? I am hoping to learn a model name, if there is one, a valuation if possible, and any other details this group might know. Thank you in advance!


----------



## mrsho2015

Hi everyone! Just picked up this bag from Facebook market place for $20. I did a little research and think it’s legit and from 2007. Any other input? Thanks in advance amazing ladies!


----------



## Nartnart

Just picked this up. Very nice fabric. Wondering if it's real or fake. I can't find another one like it in my search. Thank you as always.


----------



## Legalicious07

Unfortunately, I do not have a picture -- but I just saw a woman carrying THE MOST GORGEOUS Ferragamo bag I've ever seen.  The color was a dusty rose / dark muted pink.  The bag was very structured and on the thinner side . . . and I think it might have even been ostrich leather (with the little bumps on it).  It had a double handle and was carried right on the lower arm.  The entire brand name "Salvatore Ferragamo" was written in gold cursive and embossed right on the front of the bag itself (not on the hardware), near the flap where the bag opens up.  PLEASE PLEASE SOMEONE TELL ME WHAT STYLE BAG THIS IS.  I think it's from years ago -- but I would love to find a preowned version of this bag because it was amazing!!!!  It'd be the perfect size for my 5'0 petite frame!

ETA:It is not a Boxyz bag.  But it is similar in overall style and dimensions, I think.  So please let me know if you know what kind of bag this was!


----------



## Fancyfree

Please help!
I have found my perfect second hand Sofia online. 


But I need to know the SIZE!
Sadly, the seller does not reply to my questions, it may well be a language problem.

Can any of you tell whether this Sofia is small, medium or large from this tag?


----------



## shopaholicious

If that price is in USD, it should be the small one.



Fancyfree said:


> Please help!
> I have found my perfect second hand Sofia online.
> View attachment 5205189
> 
> But I need to know the SIZE!
> Sadly, the seller does not reply to my questions, it may well be a language problem.
> 
> Can any of you tell whether this Sofia is small, medium or large from this tag?
> View attachment 5205198


----------



## Fancyfree

shopaholicious said:


> If that price is in USD, it should be the small one.


Thank you, @shopaholicious


----------



## macleanc

materialgirl74 said:


> Does any know the name of this Salvatore Ferragamo purse.  I bought this in an Estate sale and I am not having luck finding it anywhere.


Did you ever get authentication on this?


----------



## Edenfinds

Anyone know 90’s Ferragamo? I’m consigning a lot of vintage bags and shoes and I’m lost on this one.


----------



## Edenfinds

Edenfinds said:


> Anyone know 90’s Ferragamo? I’m consigning a lot of vintage bags and shoes and I’m lost on this one.


Well I found it… 25 years old and still NWT


----------



## parijang

Oh, the link was broken.


----------



## Edenfinds

Okay, new bag. Very structured vintage 90s shoulder bag in a matte (not quite matte, more satiny) leather with black gancini hardware. Anyone have any idea?


----------



## bagnut1

parijang said:


> Oh, the link was broken.


Funny how those links break after only fifteen years.....


----------



## boudreaux12

I found this cute Ferragamo camera bag at my local thrift store and bought it for $15. I'm pretty sure it's vintage, but not sure how old it might be. The serial number is hand-written on the backside of the tag. I appreciate any information that you can pass along!


----------



## yoshikitty

boudreaux12 said:


> I found this cute Ferragamo camera bag at my local thrift store and bought it for $15. I'm pretty sure it's vintage, but not sure how old it might be. The serial number is hand-written on the backside of the tag. I appreciate any information that you can pass along!



I don't have any information about this bag. I have some Ferragamo bags from the 90s and none of the tags looks like yours. 
I am concern if your bag is authentic.


----------



## Selmita

boudreaux12 said:


> I found this cute Ferragamo camera bag at my local thrift store and bought it for $15. I'm pretty sure it's vintage, but not sure how old it might be. The serial number is hand-written on the backside of the tag. I appreciate any information that you can pass along!



From the style of the zipper (with the double rings), it seems to be a 70's or 80's bag. But even back then, the font was always neat, and the serial number was stamped on the left next to "made in italy". Not sure if it's authentic.


----------



## boudreaux12

Thank you for the info. I'm happy with the way it cleaned up, so I'm going to keep it and not resell it. It's the perfect size to throw my wallet and phone in and head out!


----------



## bunnylou

Hello all! I have recently purchased this quirky Ferragamo from Nordstrom, but can’t find any information on it. When was it made? Was it created as a special item for a sale?

I like it but it’s heavy and not very practical. Not sure if I will keep it.


----------



## Selmita

bunnylou said:


> Hello all! I have recently purchased this quirky Ferragamo from Nordstrom, but can’t find any information on it. When was it made? Was it created as a special item for a sale?
> 
> I like it but it’s heavy and not very practical. Not sure if I will keep it.
> 
> View attachment 5573546
> View attachment 5573547


Oh my, lucky you! It's gorgeous. It's the Trifolio Bucket Bag in leather & recycled plexiglass. I'm not sure exactly which season but it's a recent release. I don't think many were produced.


----------



## moniquete

Hello. I have a Salvatore Ferragamo bag and I wanna sell. I don't know for how much I sell and the name of this bag. Does anybody can help me?


----------



## PrimalOrange

Hi, can anyone please identify this bag. 
I can find smaller hobo bags with the same side buckle design, but nothing close to this style of bag. 
Thank you.


----------



## Pixy7499

I have a couple Ferragamo pieces I have aquired that I have searched online and was unable to find anything at all on either one. Can anyone help me?


----------



## ninie03

Can anyone help me identify this bag? And by any chance, does it come in dark brown?


----------



## msiconoclastic

ninie03 said:


> Can anyone help me identify this bag? And by any chance, does it come in dark brown?


Hi! I found it here: https://www.carousell.ph/p/salvatore-ferragamo-shoulder-bag-1186996382/photos/


----------



## Consign Couture

Can anyone help identify the style of this bag please? I can't find the name or any similar online!


----------

